# [Wet Thumb Forum]-7 Gallon Minibow



## imported_Geo (Feb 8, 2003)

Just thought I would quickly post a pic of my tank, since I bought some of the plants through AquaBotanic!










Using an Olympus D510 digi cam, not the best for these kinds of pics, but I'm giving it a good go.

Left side: 
C. Lucea (AB)
C. Wendtii green (AB)
C. Willisi (small foreground)

Right side:
C. Lutens
Java Fern v. Windelov
C. Parva (AB)

Middle: Petite A. Nana (AB)

Eco complete substrate, AC Mini filter, no CO2 (use flourish excel), ferts begin next week or so, have a AHSupply 2x13 watt bulbs in the hood of 6400k and 10,000/Actinic (soon to be replaced with another 6400k)

Inhabitants: 
1 Sunset honey gourami
6 Pygmy Cories (C. Pygmeus) (sp?)
1 Otto

LFS is special ordering cherry red shrimp for me, so I am adding about four of them next week (hooray!)

As a bonus, a pic of one of my pygmy cories!










This is setup as a basically low maitanence, let-it-grow tank because I tend to prefer nature running it's course instead of always replanting stem plants. Comments are welcome, as always!

Patience always pays off.


----------



## imported_Geo (Feb 8, 2003)

Just thought I would quickly post a pic of my tank, since I bought some of the plants through AquaBotanic!










Using an Olympus D510 digi cam, not the best for these kinds of pics, but I'm giving it a good go.

Left side: 
C. Lucea (AB)
C. Wendtii green (AB)
C. Willisi (small foreground)

Right side:
C. Lutens
Java Fern v. Windelov
C. Parva (AB)

Middle: Petite A. Nana (AB)

Eco complete substrate, AC Mini filter, no CO2 (use flourish excel), ferts begin next week or so, have a AHSupply 2x13 watt bulbs in the hood of 6400k and 10,000/Actinic (soon to be replaced with another 6400k)

Inhabitants: 
1 Sunset honey gourami
6 Pygmy Cories (C. Pygmeus) (sp?)
1 Otto

LFS is special ordering cherry red shrimp for me, so I am adding about four of them next week (hooray!)

As a bonus, a pic of one of my pygmy cories!










This is setup as a basically low maitanence, let-it-grow tank because I tend to prefer nature running it's course instead of always replanting stem plants. Comments are welcome, as always!

Patience always pays off.


----------



## NeXuZ (Dec 13, 2003)

I like your method of letting it grow, how much light are you running over that tank?

Nex

"Life is pleasant, Death is peaceful...It's the transition that's troublesome"
-Azimov


----------



## imported_Geo (Feb 8, 2003)

I'm running 2 13 watt CF bulbs for a total of 26 watts of light.

You can see the setup of the hood in this thread: 
http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=8006023812&m=6356014245

Patience always pays off.


----------



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi Geo,

Nice looking tank! Seems like a lot of light for the plants you have - hope you follow up after a couple of months of growth to let us know how it is progressing.

Did anyone else see the bearded face in the tank? Pretty darn funny if you ask me, which of course you didn't









Jay Reeves


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Very cool! Great way to show off such small plants! It will be neat to see the parva and petite nana grow in.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## imported_Geo (Feb 8, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Jay:
> Hi Geo,
> ...


Yea, I thought that wood had a lot of "personality!" *rimshot*

I'm looking forward to the next few months as the parva and nana grow in, hopefully things will be setup enough for next year's AGA competition!









Patience always pays off.


----------



## imported_Geo (Feb 8, 2003)

What can I say ... I'm a lazy ***. But this suits me, this tank has so far proved to be bombproof as I rarely need to dose ferts, I can go a couple months w/o a water change (oops...) and it just keeps growing in like I wanted it to. Yay









Here's finally a pic, and some updates:

Added Xmas moss to the right wood, and added Marsilae to the foreground under that in hopes it'll grow in nicely. I have C. Walkerii on the back right side, and that has really taken foot - much to my surprise. I also added an inch layer of tahitian moon sand to the substrate to help out the pygmy cories (they still hide all the time







) and help the plants take root that I was having trouble with before. I love the look of the eco-complete and sand









There is no longer a honey gourami in this tank, instead I have a Sparkling Gourami and 1 Endler. Other livestock: 2 ottos, 2 amano shrimp and 1 Clown Pleco

A small school of fish is soon to come to help get things moving.

All algae probelsm are GONE except I just started on BBA .. yay. It's not rampant, and is really fluffy, kinda cool. I remove it when I get the chance, but you can see it on the center anubias - that's all where it seems to grow.

I also added a sponge over the intake, because I kept getting shrimp sucked in my filter. I plan on adding cherry reds as soon as they start breeding in my 2.5 gallon, so this will help them from getting eaten up by the filter.

Finally, the picture. Hope you like!


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

looks great, its grown up nicley


----------

